# Insane day on the water! 10 trout over 25" released



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

WOW! Words really can't describe how good the fishing was yesterday(Fri)morning for the 3 boat party we had out. Between the 3 boats they caught 9 trout over 25" with the biggest going just over 29"! Drifting deep mud with live shrimp under a popping cork yielded the best results. The big fish were released after a quick photo, but the group caught plenty of eaters as well.

Since the weather didn't look good for Sunday we contacted one of our clients that had it booked to see if they could go sooner. He hoped in the truck and drove down yesterday afternoon. Fishing between showers he caught plenty of fish and even released a GIANT as well!

The fishing has just been flat out INSANE, I honestly don't know how else to describe it. Besides when a front blows through or the wind is ripping 25+mph the guides have been able to put clients on solid boxes of fish with a good chance at catching and releasing a true trophy.

Whether you are looking to; entertain clients, take the family/kids or just a relaxing day on the water with friends, we can take care of your every need!

We have a few openings next week and weekend for anyone interested.
Contact Daniel for more details or to book:
979.240.5312 call/text
[email protected] email
www.run-n-gunadventures.com website

Follow our social media outlets for more updates and pictures!
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/rngadventures/
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/run_n_gunadventures/


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Click link to watch video


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Great Job!!


----------



## WADEN (Oct 25, 2016)

excellent!


----------

